
Ask HN: How would you invest $50K? - bobnarizes
If you had $50K to invest, which would be your entire equity, cash money, how would you invest it?<p>It&#x27;s your equity so a HIGH risk would definitely be considered. Looking for creative advices, not boring banking stuff...<p>Similar question taken from https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13223818 but with 10% of the money
======
imaginenore
Boring and low risk: index fund

Exciting and high risk:

$15K in Bitcoin

$5K in Ethereum

$20K in the stocks I think have a huge future (tech, renewables, biotech, GMO)

$5K in metals I think will be in huge demand

$5K in small cap stocks with some basic research.

